# Biostar K8M800-M7A audio problems



## jxer00 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello again all!

As some of you know, I recently built a new pc and have been ironing the bugs out over the past week.  The thing that is currently giving me problems is the onboard audio.  I have a case with a front audio/mic plugs and wires.  I tried attaching these wires to the JFAUDIO1 front panel audio header on the motherboard.  Well, I probably shouldnt have messed with it. I removed jumpers to plug in the wires from the front panel on the case (bangs head on wall).  The problem now is I dont have any audio to the speakers.  In looking at the manual it says that plugging in to the audio header will disable rear plugs!?  Well I am in over my head.  All I really want is sound to my speakers, I dont care about the front plugs on the case.  Do I need to plug in the jumpers again? There were 3 jumpers on the header as i remember...

Here is the info from the manual:

Pin 1:  Min in/center
Pin 2:  Ground
Pin 3:  Mic power/Bass
Pin 4:  Audio Power
Pin 5:  Right line out/Speaker Out Right
Pin 6:  Right line out/Speaker out RIght
Pin 7:  Reserved
Pin 8:  Key
Pin 9:  Left Line out/Speaker out left
Pin 10: Left line out/Speaker out left
Pin 11: Right line in/rear speaker right
pin 12: right line in/rear speaker right
pin 13: left line in/rear speaker left
pin 14: left line in/rear speaker left

any help appreciated as usual!  Thanks guys!


----------



## jxer00 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Well solved it*

I set jumpers on both right and left audio outs.


----------

